# Any info on Sailfin mollys?



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2009)

Can anyone tell me about sailfin mollys(Poecilia velifera). Im looking for the wild variety with the super long finnage. I want to put them in my community tank they look just stunning and thier big enought that my angelfish wan't pick at them or try to eat them. Here's a pic I found of one.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Wild-type mollies are often healthier than the domestics you find in stores. But you may have trouble finding them. You can try aquarium societies like ALA (livebearers.org) or buy online, aquabid.com is great. All mollies like either hard-water or a little salt in their water, which angels will deal with as long as changes are slow.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2009)

my water is naturally a little hard so I don't think that will be a problem. Now salt im woriied that it will hurt my catfish and tetras.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

It is my belief that a little salt is good for all fish. It helps with building electrolytes, etc. I have always found that Mollys only do well in a very salty tank, usually too salty for any other fish, but I have only ever bought them from retailers, and probably dubious ones at that...

As for mixing with Angels, I think you probably are setting up a situation where you are going to have lots of fin nipping going down. Just sayin'


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

IME, they need salt or hardness, not necessarily both Cichlid salts work fine too. Whats a little hard? I can not get livebearers to thrive in softwater without adding salt, but hardening it works fine, too. 

COM: IMO there are fish that hate any kind of salt in the water, but they are in the minority. A lot of tap water already has all the salt fish will need. But stores are going nuts with the salt now. Petco has open cups of it, nuts. You have to acclimate new fish like they were in brackish and ich is getting resistant to salt. And every additive has salt in it so you have to watch out for build up. Heres an anti-salt article; http://www.tbas1.com/TBASpdf/May2009.pdf

I guess my point is, know your fish and know whats in your water. Angels and mollies wouldn't my first choice of a mix, but angels are pretty adaptable. Cories are more of a problem. Many species of cories seem to thrive only in soft water.

rr: Have you looked at congo or emperor tetra? There are nice colors out there now and they have no issues holding there own with angels.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The guy for real velifera sailfins is Luis at FloridaGuppiesPlus in Miami. You can find him at aquabid in the livebearer sections.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2009)

I mostlty wanted these mollies for the finnage of the males its really nice and they are large enough that they wouldn't be picked on. I have 5 black skirt and 5 bleeding heart tetras already so im really not looking for any more tetras. I have never had a problem with fin nipping. When I baught my bleeding heart tetras and black skirt tetras(now all almost 3) the guy selling them to me told me that mixing them with angels was a bad idea but my tetras just squable among themselves. My angel is a marble so they don't have long flowing fins. I had awfull luck with livebearers in the past. I always bought platy and and swordtails at around 2inches. They all jumped because my angel kept trying to eat them. I've done a bit of research and I think if I start with slightly brakish water then hopefully they will slowly adjust to freshwater. Here are the details of my tank so you know what im working with...

29 gallon

3 angelfish
5 bleeding heart tetras
5 black skirt tetras
3 bronze corys
1 bristlenose pleco


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Turn you filter off, and they will still do fine. I catch sailfins for my leaf fish to eat. They live in ditches an culverts. They live in everything from pure fresh to almost pure salt conditions. We find them in rivers up in Houston, as well as the ship channel of Galveston Bay. I recommend a touch of salt for them, just to keep bacteria and disease out of the picture, but that depends on the tank mates. If I had ANY experience with shipping live animals, I would be glad to send you some. Unfortunately I have no idea how to send them.... : (


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks sea-agg! I wish you could ship me some too because they are kind of hard to find. People either sell only males or in bulk. I just want a tri but im goin to a fancy(to me) petstore in baltimre, MD so maybe i'll find some there. I was also thinking of adding dwrf cichlids but I might not. By the way beatiful beardie I used to have one but I had to give him away:-(. But I have 2 leos and im getting a blue tongue skink soon.


----------

